# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > مبتدی: ساخت مثلث متساوی الساقین در جاوا با متد

## Sayedrezar1e2

package Tests;

import java.util.Scanner;

public class Star {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
  System.out.println("num:");
  int num=(new Scanner(System.in).nextInt());
  int a =1;
  int b =1;
  for ( a=1;a<=num;a++){
  for ( b=1;b<=a;b++){
  System.out.print("*");
  }
  System.out.println();
  }
  for ( a=1;a<=num;a++){
    for(b=num;b>=a;b--){
      System.out.print("*");
    }
    System.out.println();
  }
}}

راهی برای ساده ترشدن این کد میخواستم . ممنونم راهنمایی کنید. چطوری برای این از متد ها استفاده کنم؟

----------

